# Installations Problem bei Fifa 12



## HugoBoss1991 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi!
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Ich hab mir Fifa 12 zugelegt und ihr wisst ja wie das is man will  sofort zocken. Ich installier also Origin mach mir ein Konto füge das Spiel ein und dann will ich es installieren doch dann kommt immer dieser Fehler und die installation wird abgebrochen!

Fehler: .Net Framework Redistributable Package wurde nicht erfolgreich installiert. Der Setup-Vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden. (-2146762496)

Ich hab schon Framework 3.5 runtergeladen und ein neuses Update, sowie Framework 4.0 und neustes Update.
Außerdem auch Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable ... (x86) die neuste Version.

Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter und ich will unbedingt zocken ^^. Ich hoffe hier kann mri einer helfen. 

Vielen dank jetzt schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

Versuch es mal ohne Virenscanner und Firewall. Sind Deine Board-Treiber denn aktuell?


----------



## HugoBoss1991 (8. Dezember 2011)

Is alles aktuell ich verstehs nit regt mich tierisch auf ich hatte vorher nie probleme mit nem spiel und schonmal garnit mit fifa.
Ich weiß nit mehr weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

hast du denn die Tipps jetzt probiert?

Kannst Du Fifa vielleicht per Origin optional auch einfach runterladen statt von DVD zu installieren?


----------



## HugoBoss1991 (9. Dezember 2011)

ich hab die tips probiert und über origin kann ichs nit runterladen bleibt wohl nurnoch pc formatieren was ich sowieso mal vor hatte ^^ wenns dann nit geht hab ich halt geld ausem fenster raus geworfen


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2011)

.........


----------



## HugoBoss1991 (17. Dezember 2011)

die ... helfen mir auch nit weiterr ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2011)

Haste denn inzwischen Windows neu installiert?


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (24. Dezember 2011)

hast du ein 32-bit oder ein 64- Bit System?


----------

